# Undescended testicle



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

How would I tell if my 5month old bull calf has undescended testicles?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You should be able to SEE that he has 2, I would think. I guess you could sneak up on him and cop a quick FEEL. (be careful you don't get KICKED though!)


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

he has such a small sac compared to my other bulls, they seem almost shrunken by comparisson.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, he is only five months old and so they are not going to look mature. He is still thinking baby thoughts.:angel:

If you can feel them, just gently squeeze the sack. You should be able to feel two balls in there moving around.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I do not know if you have had the bull since birth but some calves that are banded a few days old and the band is low on the scrotum will leave a small bag with no contents. I have never seen a bull with both testicles retained at that age. Occasionally I have a 3 day old calf that I have to assist in getting the testicle to drop so that I can do a successful banding.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

"Wife to 1
Mama to 5 so far
Caretaker of 2 Dexter Cows, 2 Dexter Bulls, 2 Dexter Heifer Calves, 1 Jersey/Dexter Bull Calf and 15 Duroc/Hampshire pigs."

I am assuming from the above signature line that he is the Jersey/Dexter calf, and you are comparing him to your 2 mature or at least mostly mature Dexter bulls?
Or maybe I am wrong and you have several calves.


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

Now to see if he feels like being fondled, lol I think I'll wait for dh to put the stanchion together this weekend.


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

I am comparing him to an 8 - 9 month old bull and a mature bull.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

6ncounting said:


> I am comparing him to an 8 - 9 month old bull and a mature bull.


Well, in my experience there could well be a significant difference in scrotal size in those three ages. But you should know for sure when you get a feel.:cowboy:


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't worry about the fondleing thing. Just grasp him near the top of the sack to clamp the testicles toward the bottom and feel to see if there are two jewels in the sack. Occasionally, one of the two testicles is bigger than the other.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Would it be considered strange to admit that I am TOTALLY curious to know how this little matter was resolved? LOL. Is he fully equipped?


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

not weird at all, I'll let you know this weekend when the stanchion is put together and I get him in.


----------

